# Mainboard Defekt?



## Hodgesen (7. September 2006)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen obs an WoW liegt oder an meiner Hardware mein rechner ist seit kurzem defekt nur ich habe ihn wider am laufen nur wenn ich jetzt WoW spielen will dann blitzt mein bildschirm so komisch auch im menü und im Game. Es sieht so aus als würde das Bild immer splittern und es zuckt total komisch man kann nur zwischendurch was erkennen!



Gruss Hodgesen


----------



## Hinge (7. September 2006)

Hodgesen schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen obs an WoW liegt oder an meiner Hardware mein rechner ist seit kurzem defekt nur ich habe ihn wider am laufen nur wenn ich jetzt WoW spielen will dann blitzt mein bildschirm so komisch auch im menü und im Game. Es sieht so aus als würde das Bild immer splittern und es zuckt total komisch man kann nur zwischendurch was erkennen!
> Gruss Hodgesen




Ich würde sagen, die Lösung steht schon in Deinem Beitrag. 





> mein rechner ist seit kurzem defekt nur ich habe ihn wider am laufen



Allerdings ist anhand Deiner Informationsflut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nicht wirklich zu erkennen, was das Problem ist.
Hast du WoW neu installiert oder ist das die Installation, die vorher funktioniert hat?
Was ist an deinem Rechner kaputt? Platte? Grafikkarte? Prozessor? Speicher?
Hast Du eine andere Anwendung als aktive Anwendung laufen und WoW nur "nebenbei"?

Mehr Input!!

Hinge


----------



## Hodgesen (8. September 2006)

Hinge schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, die Lösung steht schon in Deinem Beitrag.
> 
> Allerdings ist anhand Deiner Informationsflut
> 
> ...




Also irgendwann wollte ich meinen rechner starten nur er blieb beim windows ladebildschirm hängen, ich habe dann platte formatiert und seitdem startet der mal und mal nicht und wenn er startet und ich WoW spielen will (habe ich neu installiert und gepacht) fängt das bild an zu flackern wie sau! was ich aber ausschließen kann, ist das die RAM Bausteine ganz sind und die Laufwerke auch ich probier heute nochmal aus das netzteil zu tauschen und die Platten wenns dann immernoch nicht geht würde ich sponntan sagen das das mainboard defekt ist!


----------



## Hinge (9. September 2006)

> Also irgendwann wollte ich meinen rechner starten nur er blieb beim windows ladebildschirm hängen, ich habe dann platte formatiert und seitdem startet der mal und mal nicht


=Hardware (in welcher Form auch immer)



> und wenn er startet und ich WoW spielen will (habe ich neu installiert und gepacht) fängt das bild an zu flackern wie sau!


=als unwissender würde ich das Problem auf Speicher, Grafikkarte oder Mainboard einschränken



> was ich aber ausschließen kann, ist das die RAM Bausteine ganz sind und die Laufwerke auch



=wenn ich diese Aussage richtig verstehe, sind die beiden Bauteile in Ordnung. Also bleiben nur noch Graka und Mainboard.



Hodgesen schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen obs an WoW liegt oder an meiner Hardware mein rechner ist seit kurzem defekt nur ich habe ihn wider am laufen nur wenn ich jetzt WoW spielen will dann blitzt mein bildschirm so komisch auch im menü und im Game. Es sieht so aus als würde das Bild immer splittern und es zuckt total komisch man kann nur zwischendurch was erkennen!
> Gruss Hodgesen



Um auf die eigentliche Frage zurück zu kommen: Nach Deinen Beschreibungen sieht es eindeutig nach einem Hardwaredefekt (Board oder Grafikarte) aus.
Hast Du beim letztens irgendwas rumgesteckt? Sitzt vielleicht irgendein Bauteil nicht korrekt auf seinem Steckplatz oder sind Stromkabel lose (besonders von der Graka)?
Läuft auf deinem Mainboard irgendeine Flüssigkeit aus irgendeinem Bauteil?


----------



## Hodgesen (9. September 2006)

Also umgesteckt habe ich nichts!
Flüssigkeiten laufen auch nicht aus!
Ich denke das es das Mainboard ist weil, wenn der rechner mal startet dann kann ich alles ganz normal machen nur bei wow sind halt die komischen blkitze im bild!

Ich habe mich schon gefragt wenn das mainboard defekt ist vll. ist dann auch der AGP Port betroffen??


Gruss Hodgesen


----------



## Rascal (11. September 2006)

Hallo

Also dem Flackern nach scheint mir das Problem auch eher bei der Grafikkarte zu liegen.

Hast du schon überprüft, ob alle Treiber aktuell sind?

So Long
Ras


----------



## Hodgesen (11. September 2006)

Ja hab mir den mal runnergeladen und installiert macht der trotzdem vllt. ist der AGP port am mainboard auch betroffen ich werde mir erstmal ein neues mainboard holen wenns dann geht ok wenn nich, und das flackern ist immernoch da dann auch noch ne neue graka!



Danke für die schnelle hilfeleistung


Bis denne Hodgesen


----------



## Geroc (14. September 2006)

hast du eine überspannun ggehabt oder sowas? di graka ist da sicher mit dran schuld da wird dir ein neuer treiber nciht viel bringen freund von mir hat das auch entweder lebst du mit oder du besorgst dir eine neu graka.



wenn du dir aber nciht sichher bist ge zu nem kumpel und bau da mal deine karte ein dann weist du ob es daran liegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EinsamerWolf (28. September 2006)

Ist es am start .
Also wenn es ne zeit dauert bis die grafik flimmert würde ich sagen zu hohe temps schreibe einfach mal dein Komplettes system hier rein und die Temps, die kannst du mit Everest auslesen .


----------



## Aturielle (28. September 2007)

Seit gestern habe ich das Problem auch... 
WoW blieb hängen, schwarzer Bildschirm und nix ging mehr... also mal eben Warmstart. Danach funzte die nvcpl.dll nicht mehr. Ich hatte nur noch ein gepunktetes Bild und eine Bildschirmauflösung von 800:600.
Eben nen neuen Treiber runtergeladen und soweit sah dann auch alles gut aus. Der versuch WoW zu starten scheiterte alledings, da der Einsprungspunkt in der d3d9.dll nicht gefunden werden konnte. Na gut, die dll mal eben runterladen und WoW neu installieren... macht ja nur 3h
Nun startete WoW zwar wieder, aber sowie der Anmeldebildschirm erscheint, flackert alles, als ob da jemand ´ne Laseshow installiert... Einloggen funktioniert und auch alles andere. Nur Spielbar ist der Acc so nun mal nicht.
Ich hab dann die ganze Prozedur noch mal Versucht.. auch DirektX 9.0c neu drauf, wegen evtl Grafiktreiber nicht DirektX-freundlich den deinstalliert und windows die Grafikkarte "treiben" lassen, und wow neu installiert... der Einlogbildschirm ist klar und flackerfrei nach der WoW-Installation... Nach Erweiterung auf BC ist jedoch die Lasershow wieder da.
Mittlerer Weile weiß ich auch keinen Rat mehr und such mich gerade durch sämtliche Foren, die nur annähernd in diese Richtung gehen.
Vll hat ja hier jemand eine Idee, wie der Fehler noch zu beheben wäre.
Als GraKa habe ich die Gforce MX 440

Gruß Aturielle - Baelgun


----------



## Spyflander (16. Mai 2009)

Hodgesen schrieb:


> Hoffe ihr könnt mir sagen obs an WoW liegt oder an meiner Hardware mein rechner ist seit kurzem defekt nur ich habe ihn wider am laufen nur wenn ich jetzt WoW spielen will dann blitzt mein bildschirm so komisch auch im menü und im Game. Es sieht so aus als würde das Bild immer splittern und es zuckt total komisch man kann nur zwischendurch was erkennen!
> 
> 
> 
> Gruss Hodgesen



kauf dir nen neuen Rechner!


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2009)

Spyflander schrieb:


> kauf dir nen neuen Rechner!


Kauf du dir mal eine Brille! Oder hast einfach nur Langeweile, das du fast drei Jahre alte Beiträge aus der Versenkung holst?


----------

